# What is she? (new pics pg 4)



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

What color is this little girl?
The doe is burmese satin(or mock chocolate) and the buck is PEW(probly hiding agouti)
The rest of the litter appears to be mock chocolate (leaning towards light) and PEW/Himi
she appears to be ticked, but still not 100% sure
Im wondering if she is a ch based agouti, cch or something
When younger had a silviersh tint to it compared to the chocolate ones. 
Pictures (older to current)

13 Days:









17 Days:









2 1/2 Weeks:









3 weeks:









Today:

















With siblings:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks almost like Chocolate roan? :?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a chocolate roan and she doesnt match her coloring. She really isnt chocolate looking. 
I might have to wait until shes a bit older to get a better picture. her and the 2 mock chocolates seem to be changing colors everyday,lol. The mocks are getting lighter in color, so they may be light mock chocs.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

She looks a lot like my chocolate roan, in the last pic. But then again, pictures are so difficult! 
I hope you find a better answer / suggestion for what she is!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Pictures make it so hard sometimes,lol.
In person is more of a beigeish/silverish coloring rather then chocolate.
I'll see if I can get a better picture


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

She could be A/* b/b cch/c. Which would explain the silver ticked appearance as she would be part chicnhillated, and the chocolate could explain the brownish tinge.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

My last litter included a whole bunch of babies with what looks to be the same coloration of that little mousie! :lol:

I don't see a brownish tinge. I only see the brownish tinge in the littermates.

I think your mouse is A/* B/* and most importantly c^e/c (which is extreme dilution carrying albino), OR c^ch/c (chichilized carrying albino). I almost guarantee that it's either or.

You might be interested in this thread of mine: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=3938

Example of one of my mice that I believe is the same coloration as that one of yours:










The mouse in the picture above is 3 months old, though. She was ever so slightly lighter when she was younger.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I was actually going to say Beige Agouti or dark Cream Agouti! lol

So I agree with Liza!

W xx


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

What's funny, though, is that the latter half of her tail is 'white,' while the rest of her tail is mostly greyish. Maybe mine has some white spotting? I just dunno!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

She looks about the same coloring as the one in the picture.
Is there a name for the coloring?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Added new pictures


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Any ideas?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The self ones look like chinchillated chocolates to me, and this girlie in question just looks like the same but a ticked version.

W xx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks
I've never heard of chinchillated chocolates,but I'll look into them (Im new at these types of colorings,lol)


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I've never seen them in real life, but I have seen photo's of what people claim are chinchillated chocolate.

Of course they could also be coffee, b/b ce/ce too... they look the right shade.

Someone should invent a cheap, do it yourself mouse DNA kit lol

W xx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

A mouse DNA kit would be nice 
It mgiht be easier if I knew more about the aprents, but I dont,lol.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

my 2 of my new mice have a very simaliar colour as this one, only one of mine has red eyes and the others black eyed and slightly longer fur i'll try and get some pics as they calm down as i only got them today.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks. Do you know what color they are?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Here and a mock chocolate? sibling


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

erm the pics not great but here goes there is a slight undercoat of blue on mine its wierd. i dont know the colour i've asked in the intro forum to no replys as of yet. Maybe we have a new colour the doe pictured is smooth (how do you tell a satin?) and i have a buck the same colour only his fur is longer.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

maybe you start a thread in this board and see if any one answers your post.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

you had any luck on the colour of yours?

after closer inspection the doe is all that colour but the longer haired buck has a white tummy. think i will ask in this forum maybe someone can help with this colour


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Maybe they are beige?


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

lol oh no they are super mice they are silver blues lol


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I have 2 of her siblings that may be beige, but she isnt the same shade as them, but then again the coloring can vary. But she almost looks ticked.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Could she be Mock Chocolate Agouti or a Mock Chocolate's variation of a cinnamon? 
What's A/* b/b cch/c and A/* cch/c?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Today:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Today:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Im going to take a picture of her with her lgiht mock choc sister, so you can really see the color difference


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

windyhill said:


> Today:


I can't get over how freakin' cute she is!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww thanks


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

The unknown(silverish in color) with her Light Mock Chocolate(?) sister


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Coffee and beige? The beigey one could be chinchillated chocolate. Mock chocolate is lighter and a bit more reddish, I think.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I think the one is agouti based, but Im not real sure.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You mean the lighter one, right? This is what chatrooms are for...


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes the lighter(silverish) one


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

No matter what she is, I love her coloring


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)




----------

